# CrusaderFrank 2.0



## CrusaderFrank

I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.

My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.

From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?

Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!


----------



## TheOldSchool

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!


Texas Health Officials Report State’s First Zika-Related Death


----------



## Two Thumbs

CF2.0 seems like a bit of a _selfeditb/cthisisaflamefreezone_.

not judging, just calling it like I see it.


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Damaged Eagle

If you're feeling that way maybe you just need to take some time off, throw a party or three, reevaluate your priorities, and come back with a new perspective on how you view the USMB.

Life is to short not to enjoy and besides...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## candycorn

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!



Getting there myself with this place.  I might go on hiatus for a while after the election; or perhaps even before it.


----------



## Zander

candycorn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there myself with this place.  I might go on hiatus for a while after the election; or perhaps even before it.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but you're way past "getting there"....


----------



## Picaro

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!



Screw that; the Old Frank was fine. You'll just give yourself ulcers if you don't get it out of your system and hold it in.


----------



## norwegen

Don't go yet, Frank.

I think we've almost got 'em.


----------



## theHawk

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!



You shouldn't waste your time and energy trying to correct progressives.  It's fun to expose what they are to others, but they aren't redeemable in any way.


----------



## MeBelle

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!



Do I need to rough up rdean for you?

♥


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MeBelle said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to rough up rdean for you?
> 
> ♥
Click to expand...


Rdean is in his own circle of Hell


----------



## Statistikhengst

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!




You are so weird.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Statistikhengst said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so weird.
Click to expand...


Dante's Inferno, Canto VII

"...Here, too, I saw a nation of lost souls,
Far more than were above: they strained their chests
Against enormous weights, and with mad howls

Rolled them at one another. Then in haste
They rolled them back, one party shouting out:
“Why do you hoard?” and the other: “Why do you waste?”

So back around that ring they puff and blow,
Each faction to its course, until they reach
Opposite sides, and screaming as they go

The madmen turn and start their weights again
To crash against the maniacs. And I,
Watching, felt my heart contract with pain.

“Master,” I sad, “what people can these be?
And all those tonsured ones there on our left –
Is it possible they _all_ were of the clergy?”

And he: “In  the first life beneath the sun
They were so skewed and squinteyed in their minds
Their misering or extravagance mocked all reason.

The voice of each clamours its own excess
When lust meets lust at the two points of the circle
Where opposite guilts meet in their wretchedness.

These tonsured wraiths of greed were priests indeed,
And popes and cardinals, for it is in these
The weed of avarice sows its rankest seed.”

And I to him: “Master, among this crew
Surely I should be able to make out
The fallen image of some soul I knew.”

And he to me: “They used to post at USMB
They were talking to themselves, inflicting pain
why Frank left now is plain to see"


----------



## konradv

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.  My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.  From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?  Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!


Talent on loan from God, eh?


----------



## flacaltenn

Statistikhengst said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so weird.
Click to expand...


He might start a trend. In a couple months we may see FCT 1.4 or STAT (Beta Release).. 

We should be able to opt out of poster updates tho. 

*"If you like your old poster -- you can keep him"..*


----------



## Lumpy 1

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!



Yup, pissing in the wind does seem like a waste of time and is messy.. and yes liberals are mostly gullible imbeciles that have no concept of the threatening realities in regards to America/s future and their own.. but I'd just as soon you stuck around and post  when you're smiling and having some fun or all pissed off and relieving some tension.

Either way, you are a great poster and Thank You. I've enjoyed reading what you've offered up for many years now...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lumpy 1 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, pissing in the wind does seem like a waste of time and is messy.. and yes liberals are mostly gullible imbeciles that have no concept of the threatening realities in regards to America/s future and their own.. but I'd just as soon you stuck around and post  when you're smiling and having some fun or all pissed off and relieving some tension.
> 
> Either way, you are a great poster and Thank You. I've enjoyed reading what you've offered up for many years now...
Click to expand...


I didn't say I was leaving, I'm just trying to stop issuing "negative waves"

I'm still a firm believer in the Dr Dre Philosophy of, "If ya'll don't like me, blow me"


----------



## Picaro

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm still a firm believer in the Dr Dre Philosophy of, "If ya'll don't like me, blow me"



That's the spirit! Don't let the degenerate gimp bastards get you down!


----------



## Mertex

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,




You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.

And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mertex said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.
> 
> And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.....
Click to expand...


For now she is


----------



## konradv

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.  And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For now she is
Click to expand...

True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.  And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For now she is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
Click to expand...


Still a long way to November. They could catch Hillary in a ninja outfit tossing nunchucks at Assange, then what happens?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Vote for corruption, vote lawlessness, vote pay for play, vote for sexualy harrassment, vote for screwing over of the middle class, vote for divisive politics, vote for the pc wimps.. vote Hillary/Democratic Party and simply screw yourself and the country over...


----------



## Mertex

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.
> 
> And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For now she is
Click to expand...


Oh so, now you have another conspiracy theory?


----------



## Mertex

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.  And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For now she is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
Click to expand...



You forgot to finish your sentence...."And then she'll just be Madame President"...but we all know what you meant to say....


----------



## Mertex

Lumpy 1 said:


> Vote for corruption, vote lawlessness, vote pay for play, vote for sexualy harrassment, vote for screwing over of the middle class, vote for divisive politics, vote for the pc wimps.. vote Hillary/Democratic Party and simply screw yourself and the country over...



Bwahahaha....even many Republican leaders are denouncing Trump.....he's considered the biggest liar by Politifact, he has screwed people over to make more money for himself, he has insulted minorities, blacks, Jews and others.  He can't stand to be criticized, especially by a woman, he blows up like a madman and posts Tweets cause the extent of his vocabulary does not go beyond the maximum allowed on Twitter.  He has many suits pending and has now embarrassed himself because Mexico has called him a liar in regards to his allegation that they will pay for the wall which most experts claim is not ever going to happen and you think Hillary is going to screw us and the country?   Bwahahaha....you're some sort of special kind of stupid.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mertex said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for corruption, vote lawlessness, vote pay for play, vote for sexualy harrassment, vote for screwing over of the middle class, vote for divisive politics, vote for the pc wimps.. vote Hillary/Democratic Party and simply screw yourself and the country over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha....even many Republican leaders are denouncing Trump.....he's considered the biggest liar by Politifact, he has screwed people over to make more money for himself, he has insulted minorities, blacks, Jews and others.  He can't stand to be criticized, especially by a woman, he blows up like a madman and posts Tweets cause the extent of his vocabulary does not go beyond the maximum allowed on Twitter.  He has many suits pending and has now embarrassed himself because Mexico has called him a liar in regards to his allegation that they will pay for the wall which most experts claim is not ever going to happen and you think Hillary is going to screw us and the country?   Bwahahaha....you're some sort of special kind of stupid.
Click to expand...


Golly, it seems we disagree yet again...


----------



## Mertex

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for corruption, vote lawlessness, vote pay for play, vote for sexualy harrassment, vote for screwing over of the middle class, vote for divisive politics, vote for the pc wimps.. vote Hillary/Democratic Party and simply screw yourself and the country over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha....even many Republican leaders are denouncing Trump.....he's considered the biggest liar by Politifact, he has screwed people over to make more money for himself, he has insulted minorities, blacks, Jews and others.  He can't stand to be criticized, especially by a woman, he blows up like a madman and posts Tweets cause the extent of his vocabulary does not go beyond the maximum allowed on Twitter.  He has many suits pending and has now embarrassed himself because Mexico has called him a liar in regards to his allegation that they will pay for the wall which most experts claim is not ever going to happen and you think Hillary is going to screw us and the country?   Bwahahaha....you're some sort of special kind of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golly, it seems we disagree yet again...
Click to expand...


Yeah....you'd think you would have learned something by now.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CrusaderFrank said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.  And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For now she is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a long way to November. They could catch Hillary in a ninja outfit tossing nunchucks at Assange, then what happens?
Click to expand...



as long as her leg bag dont break 

while she is at it 

all will be well 

--LOL


----------



## Mertex

CrusaderFrank said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.  And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For now she is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a long way to November. They could catch Hillary in a ninja outfit tossing nunchucks at Assange, then what happens?
Click to expand...


I'm sure you and the rest of the Trumpf supporters are fantazing all the possibilities that would cause him to win the election.....dream on.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mertex said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for corruption, vote lawlessness, vote pay for play, vote for sexualy harrassment, vote for screwing over of the middle class, vote for divisive politics, vote for the pc wimps.. vote Hillary/Democratic Party and simply screw yourself and the country over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha....even many Republican leaders are denouncing Trump.....he's considered the biggest liar by Politifact, he has screwed people over to make more money for himself, he has insulted minorities, blacks, Jews and others.  He can't stand to be criticized, especially by a woman, he blows up like a madman and posts Tweets cause the extent of his vocabulary does not go beyond the maximum allowed on Twitter.  He has many suits pending and has now embarrassed himself because Mexico has called him a liar in regards to his allegation that they will pay for the wall which most experts claim is not ever going to happen and you think Hillary is going to screw us and the country?   Bwahahaha....you're some sort of special kind of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golly, it seems we disagree yet again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....you'd think you would have learned something by now.
Click to expand...


 .. why I oughta...


----------



## Mertex

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for corruption, vote lawlessness, vote pay for play, vote for sexualy harrassment, vote for screwing over of the middle class, vote for divisive politics, vote for the pc wimps.. vote Hillary/Democratic Party and simply screw yourself and the country over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha....even many Republican leaders are denouncing Trump.....he's considered the biggest liar by Politifact, he has screwed people over to make more money for himself, he has insulted minorities, blacks, Jews and others.  He can't stand to be criticized, especially by a woman, he blows up like a madman and posts Tweets cause the extent of his vocabulary does not go beyond the maximum allowed on Twitter.  He has many suits pending and has now embarrassed himself because Mexico has called him a liar in regards to his allegation that they will pay for the wall which most experts claim is not ever going to happen and you think Hillary is going to screw us and the country?   Bwahahaha....you're some sort of special kind of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golly, it seems we disagree yet again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....you'd think you would have learned something by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. why I oughta...
Click to expand...


Yes, you oughta....


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mertex said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for corruption, vote lawlessness, vote pay for play, vote for sexualy harrassment, vote for screwing over of the middle class, vote for divisive politics, vote for the pc wimps.. vote Hillary/Democratic Party and simply screw yourself and the country over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha....even many Republican leaders are denouncing Trump.....he's considered the biggest liar by Politifact, he has screwed people over to make more money for himself, he has insulted minorities, blacks, Jews and others.  He can't stand to be criticized, especially by a woman, he blows up like a madman and posts Tweets cause the extent of his vocabulary does not go beyond the maximum allowed on Twitter.  He has many suits pending and has now embarrassed himself because Mexico has called him a liar in regards to his allegation that they will pay for the wall which most experts claim is not ever going to happen and you think Hillary is going to screw us and the country?   Bwahahaha....you're some sort of special kind of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golly, it seems we disagree yet again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....you'd think you would have learned something by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. why I oughta...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you oughta....
Click to expand...


Not today Sweets, I'm just too mellow and happy..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mertex said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.  And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For now she is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a long way to November. They could catch Hillary in a ninja outfit tossing nunchucks at Assange, then what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you and the rest of the Trumpf supporters are fantazing all the possibilities that would cause him to win the election.....dream on.
Click to expand...


You take politics very seriously


----------



## Picaro

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.  And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> For now she is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a long way to November. They could catch Hillary in a ninja outfit tossing nunchucks at Assange, then what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you and the rest of the Trumpf supporters are fantazing all the possibilities that would cause him to win the election.....dream on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You take politics very seriously
Click to expand...


I've never seen a post wherein he/she/it/mutant ever actually discusses politics, so you're one up on me.


----------



## Lumpy 1

.


----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Mertex

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha....even many Republican leaders are denouncing Trump.....he's considered the biggest liar by Politifact, he has screwed people over to make more money for himself, he has insulted minorities, blacks, Jews and others.  He can't stand to be criticized, especially by a woman, he blows up like a madman and posts Tweets cause the extent of his vocabulary does not go beyond the maximum allowed on Twitter.  He has many suits pending and has now embarrassed himself because Mexico has called him a liar in regards to his allegation that they will pay for the wall which most experts claim is not ever going to happen and you think Hillary is going to screw us and the country?   Bwahahaha....you're some sort of special kind of stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golly, it seems we disagree yet again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....you'd think you would have learned something by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. why I oughta...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you oughta....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not today Sweets, I'm just too mellow and happy..
Click to expand...


Yeah......that's probably how all of Trump supporters are feeling....they've drunk the Trump KoolAid. 
They don't realize they've been tricked.


----------



## Mertex

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.  And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> For now she is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a long way to November. They could catch Hillary in a ninja outfit tossing nunchucks at Assange, then what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you and the rest of the Trumpf supporters are fantazing all the possibilities that would cause him to win the election.....dream on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You take politics very seriously
Click to expand...


You try and pretend that you don't....yet you are one of the most immersed members on the subject here at USMB.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mertex said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> For now she is
> 
> 
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a long way to November. They could catch Hillary in a ninja outfit tossing nunchucks at Assange, then what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you and the rest of the Trumpf supporters are fantazing all the possibilities that would cause him to win the election.....dream on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You take politics very seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try and pretend that you don't....yet you are one of the most immersed members on the subject here at USMB.
Click to expand...


You meant to say knowledgeable, not immersed, right?


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica

CrusaderFrank said:


> I didn't say I was leaving, I'm just trying to stop issuing "negative waves"
> 
> I'm still a firm believer in the Dr Dre Philosophy of, "If ya'll don't like me, blow me"


That reminds me of a movie I saw once, long ago and far away.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica

Mertex said:


> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.
> 
> And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.....


It's not a farewell thread. I guess you don't do humor that doesn't involve a pratfall or pie in the face, eh?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Does that include tasteless sexual innuendos?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Does that include tasteless sexual innuendos?



Those are the second best kind, tasty being the first


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!



But why is this in the introductions forum??    You aren't a newb!


----------



## MisterBeale

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,



. . . are they hiring?


----------



## MisterBeale

Mertex said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golly, it seems we disagree yet again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....you'd think you would have learned something by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. why I oughta...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you oughta....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not today Sweets, I'm just too mellow and happy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah......that's probably how all of Trump supporters are feeling....they've drunk the Trump KoolAid.
> They don't realize they've been tricked.
Click to expand...


How is that any different than Obama supporters?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MisterBeale said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . are they hiring?
Click to expand...


Rdean was the last poster they hired. They said there's just no point in making another hire after him


----------



## Mertex

MisterBeale said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....you'd think you would have learned something by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. why I oughta...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you oughta....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not today Sweets, I'm just too mellow and happy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah......that's probably how all of Trump supporters are feeling....they've drunk the Trump KoolAid.
> They don't realize they've been tricked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that any different than Obama supporters?
Click to expand...


How dare you compare that uninformed, dumbass racist tub of lard to Obama.


----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Mertex

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a long way to November. They could catch Hillary in a ninja outfit tossing nunchucks at Assange, then what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you and the rest of the Trumpf supporters are fantazing all the possibilities that would cause him to win the election.....dream on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You take politics very seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try and pretend that you don't....yet you are one of the most immersed members on the subject here at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say knowledgeable, not immersed, right?
Click to expand...


No, I would never confuse the two words when it comes to you.  You think you are knowledgeable, but you actually know very little that is actually factual....most of what you know is fantasy from bubba land and most of us know that's not knowledge.


----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## MisterBeale

Mertex said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. why I oughta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you oughta....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not today Sweets, I'm just too mellow and happy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah......that's probably how all of Trump supporters are feeling....they've drunk the Trump KoolAid.
> They don't realize they've been tricked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that any different than Obama supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dare you compare that uninformed, dumbass racist tub of lard to Obama.
Click to expand...


I wasn't comparing Trump to Obama.  I was comparing the knowledge that voters had about each of them, and how their voters blindly worship them both.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mertex said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a long way to November. They could catch Hillary in a ninja outfit tossing nunchucks at Assange, then what happens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you and the rest of the Trumpf supporters are fantazing all the possibilities that would cause him to win the election.....dream on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You take politics very seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try and pretend that you don't....yet you are one of the most immersed members on the subject here at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say knowledgeable, not immersed, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I would never confuse the two words when it comes to you.  You think you are knowledgeable, but you actually know very little that is actually factual....most of what you know is fantasy from bubba land and most of us know that's not knowledge.
Click to expand...

Tell me more about Hillary's honesty


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you and the rest of the Trumpf supporters are fantazing all the possibilities that would cause him to win the election.....dream on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take politics very seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try and pretend that you don't....yet you are one of the most immersed members on the subject here at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say knowledgeable, not immersed, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I would never confuse the two words when it comes to you.  You think you are knowledgeable, but you actually know very little that is actually factual....most of what you know is fantasy from bubba land and most of us know that's not knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me more about Hillary's honesty
Click to expand...


----------



## Tom Horn

I've been doing this for many years on many sites and seen others who spent entire afternoons for a decade at it, one day say: "that's it" and never be seen again.  I can see myself doing that if somehow in November, Hillary Rodham becomes president.  I mean, what will be left of the country to fight for if that happens?  We barely survived 8 years of Obama and can't keep taking these nut kicks.    The America I've known, loved, worn the uniform for, will be gone and so will I...up into the mountains someplace where I can get a few shots off when her gun-grabbers come for my firearms.   That's when there's nothing left to mock the prog ninnies about, Frank.


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy,
> 
> 
> 
> You're so delusional.....maybe you should be posting in the "Farewell" thread....that would be most refreshing.  And, oh, by the way....you were dead wrong....Hillary is the Dem's candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For now she is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, after 11/8 she'll be Madam President-elect and then...
Click to expand...


----------



## MisterBeale

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!


----------



## Dalia

Mertex said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. why I oughta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you oughta....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not today Sweets, I'm just too mellow and happy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah......that's probably how all of Trump supporters are feeling....they've drunk the Trump KoolAid.
> They don't realize they've been tricked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that any different than Obama supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dare you compare that uninformed, dumbass racist tub of lard to Obama.
Click to expand...



No one could compare Trump to Obama because Trump did not show what he could do as a Président he will be able to do it, if he is élected November 8.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Dalia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you oughta....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not today Sweets, I'm just too mellow and happy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah......that's probably how all of Trump supporters are feeling....they've drunk the Trump KoolAid.
> They don't realize they've been tricked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that any different than Obama supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dare you compare that uninformed, dumbass racist tub of lard to Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one could compare Trump to Obama because Trump did not show what he could do as a Président he will be able to do it, if he is élected November 8.
Click to expand...


Welcome to the USMB Dalia ..

Good Luck ..


----------



## Dalia

Hello Lumpy 1
Thank you, i live in France but i am Canadian, Yes luck i will need some at this forum ...Well i do the best i can to participe the best way i can with my Patois ( Joal Québec) and i speak in the past English mostly with my father and when i live in Ottawa, voilà.
But the élection interested me a lot still if i don't vote.


----------



## Toro

Bonjour Dalia.  Je suis Canadian.  Je ne parle pas francaise bien parce que j'habite en Saskatchewan pour 20 ans, et nous ne parlons pas francais en Canada Ouest.  J'habite en Floride maintenant.

Bienvenue a USMB.


----------



## Dalia

Bonjour Toro, merci pour la bienvenue au forum , moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le Hockey , l'équipe du Canada sont très bon .

J'aime les Canadiens de Montréal , Mon meilleur joueur de Hockey de tous est Maurice Richard  (le Rocket.)


----------



## Lumpy 1

Originally, I'm from London, Ontario .. the only french I learned was from my Belgian Grandmother who made it clear that the French suck at speaking French...


----------



## Votto

theHawk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't waste your time and energy trying to correct progressives.  It's fun to expose what they are to others, but they aren't redeemable in any way.
Click to expand...


When you present the truth there are two responses.  You either accept it or try to nail the poor soul to a cross.


----------



## Picaro

This is a Frank thread, so let's keep that commie homosexual French crap out of it ; it's sacrilege, and this isn't a PBS cooking show, for gosh sake.


----------



## rdean

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!


You're right.  Correcting you is a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task.  But people took pity on you and tried anyone.  For that one reason alone, you should thank them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  Correcting you is a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task.  But people took pity on you and tried anyone.  For that one reason alone, you should thank them.
Click to expand...


Maybe, just maybe, that's because you should correct yourself first before attempting to correct others


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dalia said:


> Bonjour Toro, merci pour la bienvenue au forum , moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le Hockey , l'équipe du Canada sont très bon .
> 
> J'aime les Canadiens de Montréal , Mon meilleur joueur de Hockey de tous est Maurice Richard  (le Rocket.)
> 
> View attachment 91005



Is that a picture of Toro as Captain of his High school hockey team


----------



## Toro

Dalia said:


> Bonjour Toro, merci pour la bienvenue au forum , moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le Hockey , l'équipe du Canada sont très bon .
> 
> J'aime les Canadiens de Montréal , Mon meilleur joueur de Hockey de tous est Maurice Richard  (le Rocket.)
> 
> View attachment 91005



I used to watch the Habs play on Radio-Canada back when there were three channels on the TV.  Mon meilleur joueur de Hockey de tous est Guy Lafleur.  The first words of French I ever learned was "Le Premiere Etoile, Guy Lafleur!" watching Radio-Canada on a Saturday night.


----------



## Toro

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour Toro, merci pour la bienvenue au forum , moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le Hockey , l'équipe du Canada sont très bon .
> 
> J'aime les Canadiens de Montréal , Mon meilleur joueur de Hockey de tous est Maurice Richard  (le Rocket.)
> 
> View attachment 91005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a picture of Toro as Captain of his High school hockey team
Click to expand...


Haha, I wish!


----------



## Toro

Picaro said:


> This is a Frank thread, so let's keep that commie homosexual French crap out of it ; it's sacrilege, and this isn't a PBS cooking show, for gosh sake.



^^^^^^^^
pendejo


----------



## Dalia

Toro said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour Toro, merci pour la bienvenue au forum , moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le Hockey , l'équipe du Canada sont très bon .
> 
> J'aime les Canadiens de Montréal , Mon meilleur joueur de Hockey de tous est Maurice Richard  (le Rocket.)
> 
> View attachment 91005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch the Habs play on Radio-Canada back when there were three channels on the TV.  Mon meilleur joueur de Hockey de tous est Guy Lafleur.  The first words of French I ever learned was "Le Premiere Etoile, Guy Lafleur!" watching Radio-Canada on a Saturday night.
Click to expand...


Yes, Radio Canada show the last game at the forum it was something to wacth 


I like Guy Lafleur he was a very good Hockey player...


----------



## Dalia

Picaro said:


> This is a Frank thread, so let's keep that commie homosexual French crap out of it ; it's sacrilege, and this isn't a PBS cooking show, for gosh sake.



Listen, i answer at Frank thread.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've been giving serious thought to following the lead of Masquerade and just saying NO to USMB. Sure, I'm a barrel of laughs and one of the best posters the Koch Brothers can buy, but let's face it: life's to short to spend a good part of my day trying to correct the fundamental misunderstandings of "Progressives". It's a never-ending, thankless and totally useless task; besides, it's not my job in life to correct others.
> 
> My one and only job is to correct myself, anything else is not only a waste of time, but actually harmful to me.
> 
> From now on, I will do my impeccable best to steer clear of the negativity.  Yes, I did type something else, that was actually negative and directed toward others, but I corrected myself. See how easy that was?
> 
> Be well, USMB and Goodnight Austin Texas, wherever you are!



Interesting perspective. This place has always been a source for grins and chuckles for me. It's Impossible to take it too seriously when I have no relationship with any people who post here. It is pure entertainment.


----------

